# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  τροφοδοτικό pc καίει ασφάλειες

## setes

Καθε φορά που βραχυκυκλωνω το μαύρο με το πράσινο καλώδιο για να πάρει μπρος το τροφοδοτικό που έχω βγάλει από ενα pc, καίει την ασφάλειά του. Δε φαίνεται κάτι άλλο καμμένο στην πλακέτα. Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## Panoss

Δοκίμασε με μια αντίσταση (10 ohm /10 watts προτείνεται εδώ) μεταξύ πράσινου - μαύρου.
(επειδή πιθανότατα δεν θα χεις, βάλε μία 2Watt 47 ohm που 'ναι πιθανότερο να 'χεις ή συνδύασε πολλές αντιστάσεις παράλληλα).

----------


## sakisr

Γιωργο αυτα τα τροφοδοτικα θελουν εικονικο φορτιο για να ξεκινησουν ομαλα.Χρειαζεται να συνδεσεις παραλληλα δυο αντιστασεις 20Ω/5watt στα 5 βολτ (κοκκινο) καλωδιο και τη γειωση (μαυρο) καλωδιο. δες εδω το θεμα που παρουσιασα και θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποριες.

----------


## JOUN

Τι του λετε του ανθρωπου δεν μπορω να καταλαβω..Δηλαδη τι σχεση εχει αν θελει φορτιο η οχι για να ξεκινησει(που δεν θελει ) με το οτι καιει ασφαλειες;
Προφανως καποια διοδος στο δευτερευων εχει βραχυκυκλωσει( απο υπερβολικο ρευμα η ελλειπη ψυξη) γιαυτο τα κανει αυτα..

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

o joun εχει απόλυτο δίκιο 
Αφού καίει ασφάλειες έχει πρόβλημα μετά εξετάζεται αν ξεκινά ή όχι (και μόνο το ανεμιστηράκι που έχει του φτάνει για φορτίο)
αφού φας αρκετές ώρες και δεν έχεις βγάλει ακόμα αποτέλεσμα σου προτείνω να το πετάξεις και  να πάρεις καινούργιο

----------


## setes

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Αύριο θα δω αν έχει καταστραφεί κάποια δίοδος.

----------


## FILMAN

Επίσης τί να την κάνει την αντίσταση των 10Ω 10W μεταξύ μαύρου και _πράσινου_; Κάτι λίγα mA περνάνε από κει...

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Κάποιο λέτε ότι για να πάρει μπροστά το τροφοδοτικό του pc πρέπει να βάλουμε κάποιο εικονικό φορτίο στην +5 volt. Εγώ όσα έχω βάλει μπροστά με ένωση πράσινου-μαύρου καλωδίου ποτέ δεν έβαλα κάποια αντίσταση και ποτέ δεν αντιμετώπισα κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## bchris

Τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα, θελουν ενα ελαχιστο φορτιο, αλλιως γινονται πυροτεχνηματα.
Γι' αυτο και οι κατασκευαστες, βαζουν μια Rpl (Rpreload) στην εξοδο τους.

----------


## matthew

Πριν 3 μήνες περίπου βρήκα ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό Panstar 300 W (12 A στα 12 V) από τον πρώτο πρώτο πρώτο υπολογιστή που είχα πριν 12 χρόνια περίπου. Δεν ήταν πολύ δουλεμένο, 1 χρόνο το πολύ γιατί το άλλαξα μετά σε αναβάθμιση που έκανα στο pc τότε. Δεν είχα αντιστάσεις κλπ & ξήλωσα όλα τα καλώδια (+3,3 V, +5 V, -5 V, -12 V κλπ) & κράτησα τα +12 V & τις γειώσεις (μαύρα & το πράσινο με ένα μαύρο για την εκκίνηση εννοείται). Στην έξοδο με κάτι φτηνιάρικα πολύμετρα μετράω +11,93 V. Τροφοδοτώ με αυτό ένα φορητό ασύρματο wouxun kg uvd1p 5 W μέσω eliminator μπαταρίας αυτοκινήτου & ένα ράδιο-cd αυτοκινήτου jvc kd sx998r 4x50 W με 2 παλιά ξύλινα ηχεία 40 W στα 4 Ω έκαστο. Σύλολο max να καταναλώνουν 3,5 - 4 A όλα μαζί. Τα σηκώνει άνετα μέχρι τώρα. Δεν έχω σκοπό να τροφοδοτήσω κάτι άλλο. Eliminator & ράδιο-cd έχουν ανοχές στη τροφοδοσία 11 - 16 V. Προτεινόμενη τάση λειτουργίας για το ράδιο-cd τα 14,4 V. Τέλος του άλλαξα τον ανεμιστήρα γιατί είχε ένα πολύστροφο 2500-3000 rpm (0,14 A) & έκανε θόρυβο πολύ. Του έβαλα ένα 1500 rpm (0,07 A) με τάση εκκίνησης 7 V και υποφέρεται τώρα καλύτερα!  :Mr. Green:  Καλύπτεται & στη ψύξη. Δουλεύει κανονικά χωρίς να ζεσταίνεται καθόλου. Βέβαια το καλοκαίρι δεν ξέρω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί. Άμα βγάλει "καπνοίοίοίοί πυκνοίοίοίοί" ή κάνει μπαμ θα ενημερώσω.  :Cool:

----------


## setes

Τελικά δεν ξέρω αν βραχυκυκλωνω τις σωστές επαφές για να ξεκινήσει. Το τροφοδοτικό είναι πολυ παλιο και δεν έχει το βύσμα με τις 20 επαφές που περιλαμβάνει και το πρασινο καλώδιο. Αντί για αυτό έχει δυο βύσματα, τα P1 και P2 (απο 6 καλωδια το καθε ενα) που έχουν ενα καλώδιο που το θεωρουσα πράσινο αλλά τώρα σκέφτομαι μήπως είναι το μπλε, μιας και δε βρίσκω άλλο μπλε. Στο σημείο που αυτό το καλώδιο συνδέεται με την πλακέτα γράφει -12V. 
Εδω ειναι μια φωτο του τροφοδοτικου.
http://youupload.org/1lft1jt
Τελικα πως ξεκιναει;

----------


## matthew

Το μπλε είναι τα -12 V, τα κίτρινα είναι τα +12 V, τα κόκκινα τα +5 V. Δεν βγάζει καθόλου 3,3 V. Τα άσπρο & πορτοκαλί τι γράφουν στη πλακέτα; Ένα από αυτά είναι τα -5 V. Βγάλε μια φωτό πάνω από το τροφοδοτικό να φαίνεται καλά η πλακέτα & περίμενε να σου πουν & άλλες πιο έμπειρες γνώμες.

----------


## nestoras

Αυτό δεν είναι ATX, είναι "ΑΤ" σκέτο και από ότι θυμάμαι ξεκινάει απευθείας από τα 220V μόλις πάρει ρεύμα.

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για τις εξόδους του:

http://pinouts.ru/Power/MotherboardPower_pinout.shtml

Από την περιγραφή του προβλήματος σου, νομίζω πως το τροφοδοτικό σου είναι εντάξει! Αν την πάλεψε από τα συνεχόμενα βραχυκυκλώματα δηλαδή...

----------


## setes

Ναι αυτό είναι. Αλλού το βρήκα ως AT/LPX. Το έβαλα στο ρεύμα χωρίς βραχυκύκλωμα και ξαναεκαψε την ασφάλεια άλλα τώρα με το δίκιο του :Hammer:

----------


## matthew

Ο πυκνωτής στην άκρη της πλακέτας ξέρασε στη βάση του ή μου φαίνεται;  :Unsure:   Χμ, πρέπει να έχεις σκασμένο πυκνωτή εκεί (στο ζουμαρισμένο παράθυρο). Είναι που είναι παλιό, αν είναι & δουλεμένο καιρό πολύ, τότε άλλαξε τουλάχιστον όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς.

----------


## matthew

Γύρω στα 100 W είναι αυτό. Παρεμπιπτόντως, τι είδους & τύπου ασφάλεια έχει & πως τη παίρνει; 3 A (στα 230 V) όπως γράφει στο καπάκι; Εμένα αυτό που ανέφερα προηγουμένως (ATX) έχει κυλινδρική γυάλινη 5 A, ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΗ επάνω στη πλακέτα!  :Thumbdown:

----------


## setes

Αυτο το άσπρο κάτω είναι σιλικόνη. Ασφάλεια 3Α.

----------


## matthew

> Αυτο το άσπρο κάτω είναι σιλικόνη. Ασφάλεια 3Α.



 :hahahha: Δεν είπες τίποτα!  :Tongue:  Όπως είπα βγάλε καλύτερες φωτογραφίες. Η πήγαινέ το σε ηλεκτρονικό να στο φτιάξει.  :Rolleyes: 
Edit: Κάτι τελευταίο, από περιέργεια, εννοείς σιλικόνη για να κρατάει την ασφάλεια; Πως τη στερεώνεις; Έχει θήκη ή είναι κολλητή & απλά τη στερεώνεις πρόχειρα με σιλικόνη;  :Confused1:

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε! Σταμάτα να του δίνεις 220V απευθείας από την πρίζα. Βάλε σε σειρά μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 220V 60 ... 100W όσο πειραματίζεσαι.

Αφού σου καίει συνέχεια ασφάλειες με το άναμμα, βάλε καταρχήν μια καινούρια ασφάλεια και τη λάμπα που σου είπα. Ύστερα κοίτα τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης, τα δυο τρανζίστορ ισχύος στη μεριά του πρωτεύοντος του κύριου μετασχηματιστή, και το τρανζίστορ (ή MOSFET) ισχύος από τη μεριά του πρωτεύοντος του μικρού μετασχηματιστή που είναι για τα 5VSB.

----------


## Panoss

> Δεν είπες τίποτα! Όπως είπα βγάλε καλύτερες φωτογραφίες. Η πήγαινέ το σε ηλεκτρονικό να στο φτιάξει.
> Edit: Κάτι τελευταίο, από περιέργεια, εννοείς *σιλικόνη* για να κρατάει την ασφάλεια; Πως τη στερεώνεις; Έχει θήκη ή είναι κολλητή & απλά τη στερεώνεις πρόχειρα με σιλικόνη;



Εννοεί το άσπρο που φαίνεται στη φωτό που έβαλες.
Και μοιάζει σαν να βγήκε από τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή.

----------


## matthew

> Εννοεί το άσπρο που φαίνεται στη φωτό που έβαλες. Και μοιάζει σαν να βγήκε από τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή.



  Ναι, κατάλαβα. Αυτό με μπέρδεψε & μένα & νόμιζα ότι είναι σκασμένος ο πυκνωτής, γιατί δεν είχε πει τίποτε πριν ότι έβαλε σιλικόνη εκεί.

----------


## Panoss

Ο κατασκευαστής την έχει βάλει.

----------

